# Оперировать? (опять про грыжи...)



## KDE (29 Июн 2014)

Доброго времени....
Если не сложно. прошу дать советы по тактике...
Боли в спине беспокоят давно ( 3 года довольно сильно. но препаратами почти не пользовался, проходили после периодов обострения сами). Работа с подъемами тяжестей (больше 10 лет- скорая, реанимация...). 5 июня с.г. без нагрузки дома - резкая боль, которой ранее никогда не было (секвестрация?), пролежал 12 часов без движения потом с помощью друзей и анальгетиков провел МРТ, заключение в файле (пленок на руках нет - нейрохирурги и неврологи смотрели в сети).
Сразу предложили экстренную операцию (из за угрозы сдавления конского хвоста, хотя дефицита не было - неврологом выявлен лишь снижение рефлекса с ахила слева- остальное в норме). Отказался- учитывая быструю положительную динамику. Поскольку был в отпуске- довольно быстро частично реабилитировался: хожу в корсете, боли сидя и лежа не беспокоят почти. Прием НПВС и миорелаксантов прекращен. При вертикальном положении (стоя, при ходьбе)- довольно быстро появляется боль в области крестца, нижней трети бедер, голенях... Боль интенсивности до сильной (нарушение ликовроциркуляции?) Быстро проходит при отдыхе сидя или лежа. Ношу постоянно (кроме сна, конечно) корсет. ЛФК каждый день- в том числе у опытного инструктора. Вышел на работу- пока на анестезиологическую работу, стараюсь не нагибаться. отказаться от подъема тяжестей- пока удавалось, но каждый момент боюсь что будут ситуации. когда откосить или позвать будет не возможно...
Коллеги, если не сложно, подскажите как быть... Спасибо.



Да, забыл - функциональные пробы нестабильность не выявили.

Несколько кадров МРТ- снимал телефоном с монитора... (о величине секвестра...)


----------



## La murr (29 Июн 2014)

*KDE*, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## KDE (29 Июн 2014)

Москва. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2014)

Нейрогенная перемежающающаяся хромота.
Все как всегда. 
Если регресс клиники быстро, то можно без операции.
Если регресс медленно, но идет и возможности контроля нагрузки есть, то можно без операции.
В обоих случаях контрольное решение через три месяца и через год.
Я в той же ситуации, но с дефицитом и невозможностью контроля нагрузки (на работе надо быть и надо Делать!), принял решение на операцию.
В Вашей ситуации, думаю подождал бы.

Если операция, то обычная Микродисэктомия.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (3 Июл 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я в той же ситуации, но с дефицитом и невозможностью контроля нагрузки (на работе надо быть и надо Делать!), принял решение на операцию.


Вы решились на операцию или Вы о ком то другом!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2014)

Почему решился.
Сделал!
Если есть показания, то надо делать.
Если нет, бороться.


----------



## KDE (4 Июл 2014)

Спасибо за ответы! Примерно такой план себе и назначал.... Если не сложно еще помочь советом то, как порекомендуете: нейрохирург сказал корсет носить все время вне постели, а инструктор ЛФК и невролог- только при нагрузках, долгой вертикализации, сидении...? (да, проблема, когда сто друзей медиков, а лечащего врача нет)
    И еще, непростой совет хотелось бы получить: профессия связанна с поднятием тяжестей, иногда резкими нагрузками и движениями, учитывая проблемную спину как быть лучше при любом решении проблемы (оперативном и консервативном) искать другое занятие либо просто менять образ жизни на более здоровый (постоянное ЛФК и тд) и продолжать трудиться в тех же сферах обслуживания?


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2014)

*KDE*, полезные рекомендации от доктора Ступина:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/434/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/441/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1924/


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

*Доктор Ступин*, Вы про 5-ю давность.Я думал , вот уже.

*KDE*, мне кажется нейрохирургу виднее,хотя и среди неврологов есть немало толковых, слушайте свой организм.Расплывчато,но многие медики так советуют.


----------



## KDE (5 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *KDE*, мне кажется нейрохирургу виднее,хотя и среди неврологов есть немало толковых, слушайте свой организм.Расплывчато,но многие медики так советуют.


Рекомендацию себя слушать как раз получил от невролога. Дословную.  
 К сожалению. медицина поскольку тупое ремесло в котором в идеале не должно быть "чувствую, считаю, кажется и тд", а должно быть больше фактов и доказанных протоколов. Нейрохирурги мало наблюдают пациентов до операции, да и при современной интенсификации после операции время общения сводиться к минимуму.
   Для неврологов- пациенты с грыжами, как не странно, не самые проблемные, разрываясь между действительно тяжелыми (ОНМК, БАС и тд) отследить сколько часов наиболее эффективно носить корсет и сколько дней принимать пентоксифиллин тоже нет времени.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2014)

KDE написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответы! Примерно такой план себе и назначал.... Если не сложно еще помочь советом то, как порекомендуете: нейрохирург сказал корсет носить все время вне постели, а инструктор ЛФК и невролог- только при нагрузках, долгой вертикализации, сидении...? (да, проблема, когда сто друзей медиков, а лечащего врача нет)
> И еще, непростой совет хотелось бы получить: профессия связанна с поднятием тяжестей, иногда резкими нагрузками и движениями, учитывая проблемную спину как быть лучше при любом решении проблемы (оперативном и консервативном) искать другое занятие либо просто менять образ жизни на более здоровый (постоянное ЛФК и тд) и продолжать трудиться в тех же сферах обслуживания?


Пока болит, носите сколько влезет. Сейчас корсет для вас как иммобилизация при переломе, нет движения-нет боли.Лучше 20-25 см ширины.
Современные корсеты не ослабляют мышц, но лфк острого периода не отменяется. По мере уменьшения боли, будете  использовать как пояс штангиста- при подъема тяжести.
Боль уйдет, все фиброзируется-склерозируется и залфкуется и затренируется.
Главное сейчас проскочить острый период без потерь.
Потом способствовать уменьшении размеров.
И только потом научиться таскать тяжести с этим.
Конечно плохо, что на работе, отлежаться бы месяца три (еще лет 30 назад, считай главный способ лечения был, долгие века). Вот считайте что разумное поведение и корсет, и обеспечивает вертикальное "отлеживание" Вашего позвоночника.
Блокаду-то хоть сделали?



ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*, Вы про 5-ю давность.Я думал , вот уже.


А мне, как будто вчера!


----------



## KDE (5 Июл 2014)

Спасибо большое за ответы. Да в том то  и дело что собственно боли в спине беспокоят мало (пожалуй, даже меньше чем в прошлые годы) , а на первом месте перемежающаюся хромота (конский хвост страдает?). 
Да, в первые сутки коллеги блокаду с ропивокаином и дексазоном провели, правда вводили (учитывая домашнее выполнение и до визуализации) не эпидурально , а паравертебрально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2014)

Нейрогенная перемежающаяся хромота.
Теперь надо эпидурально.


----------



## KDE (6 Июл 2014)

Спасибо, действительно! Поговорю об этом с нейрохирургом и ,думаю, попрошу коллег ее провести. (Речь идет о стеройдах, я так понимаю)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2014)

Дипроспан. Гидрокортизон.


----------



## KDE (10 Июл 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дипроспан. Гидрокортизон.


Спасибо. Сегодня ввели. Правда, нейрохирурги напугали опасностью повышения давления ниже блока, поэтому вводили не сакрально, а "классическим анестезиологическим методом" на уровне L2-3 (грыжа на уровне L3-4). Уже через 10 часов почувствовал увеличение дистанции без  хромоты (гидрокотизон+наропин 0,2%).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2014)

Вот и хорошо.
Все будет хорошо!
Только не спешите.
После операции 1-3месяца ограничений, попробуйте так же жить уже сейчас.
Не важно от чего уменьшится грыжа, принципы те же.


----------



## KDE (10 Июл 2014)

Спасибо! Вы здорово помогает, так как уже писал - в среднем стационаре одни хорошо оперируют, другие проводят ЛФК, третьи колют эпидурально, четвертые - назначают препараты, но общим синтезом при данной патологии заниматься некому.... (это, конечно, не жалоба - а констатация нашей действительности).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2014)

KDE написал(а):


> Спасибо! Вы здорово помогает, так как уже писал - в среднем стационаре одни хорошо оперируют, другие проводят ЛФК, третьи колют эпидурально, четвертые - назначают препараты, но общим синтезом при данной патологии заниматься некому.... (это, конечно, не жалоба - а констатация нашей действительности).


Поэтому, к сожалению, и существует частная медицина, которая пытается все объединить на приемлемом уровне.


----------



## KDE (8 Авг 2014)

как 2 месяца от севестрации прошло- положительная динамика на лицо. Об операции думаю меньше, хотя , конечно полностью со счетов не сбрасываю.... Мрт контроль пока не делал. Спасибо Вам большое за советы!


----------



## KDE (18 Окт 2014)

И так на сегодня: болей и других жалоб почти нет. Немного болит спина если приподниму чтото тяжелое , например больного. Но все проходит без анальгетиков.
На контрольном МРТ положительная динамика, хотя нейрохирурги продолжат однозначно настаивать на операции:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2014)

Так и должно быть.


----------



## KDE (16 Фев 2015)

Ну вот решил поделиться про свои успехи: спустил тело с 5 этажа хрушевки на руках. Никаких болей! А уж полгода назад депрессировал , что все, более такие подвиги мне не светят. Спина тьфу- тьфу почти не беспокоит ( только неск секунд боли при вставании из положения сидя, и то , весьма умеренно. При нагрузках одеваю пояс типа штангиста). Большое спасибо всем. Особенно, конечно, Федору Петровичу!


----------



## KindCat (28 Фев 2015)

KDE написал(а):


> спустил тело с 5 этажа хрушевки на руках. Никаких болей!



А сколько весило тело? Хотя, все равно рискуете... У меня после таких подвигов с грузом тоже сразу не болит, но начинает мстить через неделю, или даже через месяц, потом лежишь, вспоминаешь, что сделал не так.


----------



## KDE (22 Мар 2015)

KindCat написал(а):


> А сколько весило тело? Хотя, все равно рискуете... У меня после таких подвигов с грузом тоже сразу не болит, но начинает мстить через неделю, или даже через месяц, потом лежишь, вспоминаешь, что сделал не так.


Состояние было тяжелым, тоесть более 80 ) да, риск конечно, ну иногда, деваться некуда....


----------

